# Verizon Online Updates....



## What*next* (May 12, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how to DISABLE (eliminate) the verizon online updates from running at startup??.. I have searched all of the start menus I can locate and can not find this little annoyance anywhere !!.. :deveous:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd remove all the Verizon software, it's not something you need on your machine anyway...


----------



## sochy (Feb 9, 2005)

Or. if you don't want to remove the software you can install Spybot S&d and in the advanced mode go to startup and un-check verizon online or whatever the name is.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You can go to start and run and type msconfig and click ok.

Remove the checkmark from anything with verizon in the name. Apply and ok. Choose either to reboot now or later. Next time you will get a box popup saying you used Msconfig. Put a check in the lower left corner and ok. 

Or like John said, uninstall it. It is not needed unless you are having connection problems.


----------

